
Ask HN: What music do you listen to while working? - plibither8
Hi, I was wondering whether listening to music while working increases your productivity. My &quot;work&quot; is mostly just programming.<p>Do you listen to music? And if so, what kind?<p>Thanks :)
======
mindcrime
Depending on the mood I'm in, usually one or the other of heavy metal,
synthwave, hip hop, or classical.

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uUdoxvigIl8](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uUdoxvigIl8)
for example.

~~~
plibither8
Cool! Thanks for sharing :)

------
skibz
> Hi, I was wondering whether listening to music while working increases your
> productivity.

It definitely depends who you ask. I tend to listen to a mix of punk (classic,
hardcore, skatecore, crust, grindcore) and metal (crossover, thrash), trip-
hop, and jazz.

I enjoy fast-paced music while programming, as well as more relaxing low-tempo
instrumental music.

~~~
plibither8
Nice! Any specific artists or playlists you can refer me to?

~~~
skibz
Ridiculously heavy and fast-paced stuff: Municipal Waste, Nasum,
Magrudergrind, Wormrot, Agoraphobic Nosebleed, Pig Destroyer.

Pretty energetic and melodic: The Bouncing Souls, 88 Fingers Louie,
Propagandhi, Strung Out, Pennywise.

And, finally, plenty of electronic/beats/trip-hop:

[https://open.spotify.com/user/ew0l3zye4wza5co9o42axgkpn/play...](https://open.spotify.com/user/ew0l3zye4wza5co9o42axgkpn/playlist/48kx44CJ32GBFNH8PCG9IG?si=dygw
--06QrORTOsRokzSwA)
[https://open.spotify.com/user/ew0l3zye4wza5co9o42axgkpn/play...](https://open.spotify.com/user/ew0l3zye4wza5co9o42axgkpn/playlist/6Xl1w9zEzqr68shz74i5Jz?si=Ay3W-O5RRZWjHp8FLKfXEQ)
[https://open.spotify.com/user/ew0l3zye4wza5co9o42axgkpn/play...](https://open.spotify.com/user/ew0l3zye4wza5co9o42axgkpn/playlist/4Gt2se1a1UoXJ9f1PZGqvX?si=dMEPhEkcR0KoQnoZqu0YJQ)

~~~
plibither8
Wow, the names are top-notch :D

Thank you, I'll check them out!

~~~
mindcrime
Don't miss Cattle Decapitation[1] and Septic Flesh[2] as well.

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8t8g8lU4ms](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8t8g8lU4ms)

[2]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jB7OVYZUjs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jB7OVYZUjs)

------
neuroticfish
Burial, μ-Ziq, Aphex Twin, Boards of Canada, Squarepusher, Autechre, Four Tet,
Venetian Snares, Access to Arasaka and, lately, Skee Mask.

Also really like dungeon synth sometimes (Erang, Dargaard, Depressive
Silence). If I'm doing something that doesn't require a lot of attention, I
might listen to some black metal (Wolves in the Throne Room, Panopticon, Falls
of Rauros, maybe Immortal if I'm deeper than my third cup of coffee).

------
scamper
According to last.fm it’s mostly synthwave, techno, and psytrans. Examples:

Neurodriver - Ball of Judgment
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPkyT4QaUOU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPkyT4QaUOU)

The Midnight - The Equaliser (Terry Da Libra Remix)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daERNrY15CE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daERNrY15CE)

------
inertiatic
I listen to everything I generally listen to, so a very diverse pool of music.

I'm most productive when playing post rock however.

